# connexion iMessage + Facetime impossible (ML)



## sphillips (4 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Depuis l'installation de ML sur l'iMac de ma mère, y'a eu pas mal de petits soucis. Une réinstallation a résolu la plupart sauf 2 : impossible de se connecter à FaceTime et iMessage. Il y a le message d'erreur suivant qui apparait : une erreur de serveur s'est produite lors de lenregistrement. veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.

J'ai farfouillé sur Google pour trouver des solutions, mais rien ne marche : changer host en host1, les DNS, et j'ai préféré ne pas entrer dans le terminal, trop compliqué pour moi...

Donc, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution facile et fiable pour que tout remarche ????

Merci infiniment !


----------



## sphillips (5 Août 2012)

J'ai trouvé ! 

Pour ceux qui ont le même problème, il faut simplement régler l'horloge sur fuseau horaire automatique (et activer le service de localisation).


----------



## Luhdy (29 Septembre 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème, j'ai fais se que tu as dit, mais ça ne marche pas ...


----------



## antitaniom (30 Septembre 2012)

Idem, même problème.
Etonnant ce n'est que sur mon compte principal! Sur mes autres mac et iphone aucun problème avec le même id ou d'autres id connectés avec ce compte principal.
Bref ca déconne chez Apple (et en prime on me propose de payer 49 pour me déanner de ce problème logiciel merci Apple!)

Cela semble provenir d'un problème d'autentification depuis la dernière mise à jour.
Pourquoi? Comment?
J'ai pour le moment désinstallé imessage et facetime et vais réinstaller ML...
On verra ensuite... 
Si pas de retour c'est que çà aura fonctionné.


----------



## Luhdy (30 Septembre 2012)

antitaniom a dit:


> Idem, même problème.
> Etonnant ce n'est que sur mon compte principal! Sur mes autres mac et iphone aucun problème avec le même id ou d'autres id connectés avec ce compte principal.
> Bref ca déconne chez Apple (et en prime on me propose de payer 49&#8364; pour me déanner de ce problème logiciel merci Apple!)
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai trouvé la solution. Enfaite ça vien de ton fichier hosts. Il y a des adresses qui empeche de faire fonctionner Facetime et iMessage
Clique sur le lien endesou, lis le bien et suis bien les instructions et ça marchera niquel je te l'assure. Moi ça marche super bien maintenant.

_*http://forums.macg.co/9159152-post37.html*_​


----------



## antitaniom (1 Octobre 2012)

En effet en modifiant mon fichier host tout est rentré dans l'ordre!!!
Merci pour la solution


----------



## loukoum42 (6 Octobre 2012)

J'ai un imac et un i phone 5

Facetime fonctionne bien sur l'imac .... et sur l'iphone 5 j'ai ça ( et pourtant j'ai bien configuré dans les réglages ( mon numero de tel ) 






Que dois je faire ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Vincenthub (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre le même problème (voir image) , j'ai tout tester même la clean install et rien n'y fait !






La connexion à Facetime et à Message (ou iMessage) est toujours impossible a partir de mon MacBook Pro (mi) 2010 ... avec OSX 10.8.2

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre solution ? une aide ou une réponse à se problème ?

Je suis un peu désespéré (et désespérer des produit Apple également) ... surtout qu'Apple me demande +/- 50 euros pour "essayer" de résoudre ce problème.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cyke (15 Décembre 2012)

Vincenthub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre le même problème (voir image) , j'ai tout tester même la clean install et rien n'y fait !
> 
> ...



De même ici, MBP passé récemment ) ML depuis Lion, sur lequel facetime marchait... et ça bug.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h13 ----------

Je viens de tester a méthode donnée plus haut.. ça marche ! Merci !


----------



## Vincenthub (15 Décembre 2012)

Cyke a dit:


> De même ici, MBP passé récemment ) ML depuis Lion, sur lequel facetime marchait... et ça bug.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h13 ----------
> 
> Je viens de tester a méthode donnée plus haut.. ça marche ! Merci !


Déjà essayé mais sans résultat :-(

Merci quand même pour l'info ...


----------



## max+ (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, moi aussi, j'ai le même problème et j'ai essayé de cleaner le fichier hosts, de faire une nouvelle installe, de mettre l'heure automatique,... Rien ne marche !


----------



## macbuse (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre le même problème que vous à savoir l'impossibilité de me connecter à "facetime" et "messages". Je précise que je suis sous mountain lion 10.8.2 sur un macbook pro 2012.

J'ai essayé le clean installation du fichier host, le changement de réglages dans "date et heures" et "fuseau horaire" ainsi que les "dns" et "domaines de recherche". Les modifications que vous connaissez tous.

J'ai même reinstaller mountain lion mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai un doute sur little snitch que j'utilise sur mon mac mais je n'ai pas de certitude la dessus.

J'ai lu que certaines personnes avaient supprimé facetime or lorsque j'essaies de supprimer l'application, j'ai un message m'indiquant que macosx a besoin de cette application et qu'il est impossible de la supprimer.

Merci pour celui qui m'indiquera la voie pour solutionner ce problème.

---------- Post added at 15h02 ---------- Previous post was at 13h29 ----------

Eh bien c'est réglé!!!

après plusieurs jours de galère à lire plein d'article, forum etc... sur le net je viens de solutionner le problème de connection avec facetime et "messages" sur mountain lion 10.8.2.

Je poste pour les désespérés qui sont dans le même cas que moi:

Tout d'abord pour ma config, veuillez vous référer à mon message précédent et les manipulations testées sans succès (je précise que j'ai réinitialisé les paramètres "date et heure", c'est à dire que je les ai mis à "Europe" et "automatique" et "fuseau horaire" en "automatique", pour ce qui est des "DNS" et "domaines de recherche", j'ai tout supprimé (parce que j'avais mis 8888, 8884 et 8844 pour les DNS).

J'utilise little snitch. J'ai été dans rules et je me suis rendu à "apsd". Pour ma part je me suis rendu compte que j'avais trois rules pour "apsd". J'ai donc laissé les rules (avec any connection 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

De plus je me suis servis de ce topic (en anglais) mais pas bien compliquer à comprendre:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2620702?start=15&tstart=0

il faut aller dans le message de MacGunt et cliquer sur :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4245

et c'est alors que j'ai ouvert facetime et tenter de me reconnecter avec mon identifiant itunes (ou facetime peu importe) et j'ai eu un message de little snitch m'indiquant que aspd souhaite accéder au port 80 et 443 tel qu'il est indiqué dans le lien ci-dessus.

 Et HOP LES AMIS c'est parti!!!! facetime and Messages works for me 

(Pour la petite histoire j'ai reinstallé mountain lion parce que j'avais lu qu'après une restauration avec superduper (ce qui était mon cas) on pouvait avoir un problème avec facetime et Messages. En plus, j'ai remarqué après cela que la fonction "localise mon mac" dans les préférences icloud du mac était grisée. Mais après réinstallation de moutain lion ce problème était rentré dans l'ordre. Ce même problème n'a pas de lien avec facetime et Messages.

En espérant que ce topic est résolu!!! bonne année 2013 à tous.

Macbuse!


----------

